

How to Get Customers to Pay Up - mattmcknight
http://www.bnet.com/2403-13240_23-276588.html

======
Brushfire
These are all good points, but unfortunately, there is no great solution to
bill collection.

But there is a better way: Prepaid. If you are charging for something that is
flat rate, charge ahead of time. Then if they dont pay, they dont get access.
Of course, not all models lend themselves to this, but I definitely prefer
businesses with this model. And if you must do post-pay, do credit checks if
possible and ask for deposits where needed.

------
edw519
They forgot one:

Pay commissions based upon Accounts Receivable paid, not bookings or
shipments. Get your sales force to collect for you in order to get paid
themselves.

